# koyo radiator and FAL fans



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Koyo radiator bought from Injectedperformance.com about $50 cheaper then I could find anywhere else. WAY TO GO MARTY! Flex-a-Lite fans came from Summit Racing. 

Koyo was $315 and the FAL fans were $218 both recived within 2 days of ordering.



















I'm gonna replace the stock hoses with stainless steel hoses in the near future.

more pics of the car (in case you've been under a rock and want to see them:
www.cardomain.com/id/xbrandonx


UPDATED MOD LIST (bold has been done since the new year):

Engine 
-AEBS header 
-HKS Universal racing Muffler w/ 2.5” SS catback 
-HKS Circle Earth ground system 
-HKS Super AFR (fuel management) 
-Hondata heatshield Intake Gasket 
-SWA underdrive pulley 
-JWT cams 
-JWT valve springs 
-JWT balance Shaft removal 
-NGK Iridium plugs 
-AEM cold air intake 
-Deadened Knock Sensor
-TWM Performance short shift linkage 
-NX single fogger wet system 
-ES Motor Mount Inserts
*-Koyo Racing Radiator
-Flex-a-Lite puller fans*
-Optima red top battery 
-Nismo oil filler cap 
-Nismo radiator cap 
-Composite Creations carbon fiber engine cover 
-custom fuse box covers 
-chromed battery tie down
-chromed radiator supports

Exterior 
-Full Cobalt Blue color change (car was originally black) 
-19" Racing Hart GT-5 (16" Bronze Rota Circuit 8s)
-Composite Creations vented carbon fiber hood 
-Composite Creation World Challenge carbon fiber kit 
-VIS carbon fiber trunk lid 
-custom STI style carbon fiber spoiler 
-custom carbon fiber fuel door 
-Syndicate Kustomz carbon fiber eyebrows
-Webasto oversized sunroof 
-Shaved Door Gaurds
-Shaved and Relocated Antenna

Suspension
-chromed and painted front strut tower bar 
-Toyo Proxes 215/35/19 (BF Goodwrench G-Force Sports)
-Tein Basic full coilovers (adjustalbe)
-Powerslot plated/slotted rotors 
-painted calipers 
-Nismo Lower Tie Bar


Interior 
-Sparco Torino racing seats 
-Sparco clubman 3-point harnesses 
-Sparco Grip Pedals 
-Custom re-upholster back seats in Sparco Red
-Custom re-upholster door inserts in Sparco Red 
-Custom re-upholster Sparco Arm Rest
-Custom Sparco Shift boot
-Custom painted trim 
-TWM weighted billet shift knob 
-(2) Nismo switch cigarette lighters
-Nismo Floor mats
-Custom fiberglass gauge pod
-Faze Gauge gauges set in carbon fiber located in Glove Box
-Faze Gauge Morphers set in Carbon Fiber located in Lower DIN
-Indaglow reverse EL gauges 
-Custom Enterprise Carbon Fiber E-brake handle

Audio 
-Alpine 7894 CD/MP3 Player 
-JBL P650C 6.5 components 
-JBL P652 6.5 coax
-JBL P1220 -12" subwoofer 
-JBL P80.4 -4 channel amp
-JBL P180.2 -2 channel amp
*-(2) Power Acoustik PT-727MSV in Sun Visors
-PS2 mounted in Trunk with wireless controllers*
-Monster Cable wiring 
-Monster Cable distribution block
*-Black and Decker 400 watt power inverter
-Wireless FM modulator*
-Custom fiberglass/ lexan subwoofer enclosure 
-Custom fiberglass rear deck lid
*-Dynamat Extrmeme on door skins*

Lighting
-Sylviana Silverstar Headlights
-Sylviana Silverstar Front Turn signals
-Sylviana Rear Blinkers
-Sylviana Rear Breaklights
-PIAA Ion Crystal Foglights
-Blue Neon tubes in Trunk and Under Seats


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Very cool. You will def. notice the difference in temps in normal driving and really in track/drag/spirited driving. Plus the bling factor.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I'm tired of my usernamee said:


> Very cool. You will def. notice the difference in temps in normal driving and really in track/drag/spirited driving. Plus the bling factor.


I hate to say it but the bling factor is a big reason that I got it. I got the fans because there was alot of question to weither or not the stock fans would clear the AEBS header, and the FAL fans are pretty damn close. The stock fans had about 1/4" clearence so I didn't chance it, I just spent the extra and got it all.

I can't wait to feel my AC durring the summer, another big reason I got it.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

oh, and I used a 50/50 mixture and added a bottle of water wetter as well.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Here is the Before pic:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

looks good...but jgy sells the radiator for the same price...too bad they are douches haha


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> looks good...but jgy sells the radiator for the same price...too bad they are douches haha


ok, so I didn't save anything through injected over JGY, but the product was shipped out that afternoon and was at my house less then 15 hours after ordering it.


----------

